# Κοινωνική οικολογία και ελευθεριακός κοινοτισμός (εκδήλωση)



## zephyrous (Oct 30, 2008)

Το περιοδικό Ευτοπία διοργανώνει δύο εκδηλώσεις-συζητήσεις, που θα πραγματοποιηθούν στην Αθήνα και στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στις 1/11/2008 και 8/11/2008 αντίστοιχα, με θέμα την κοινωνική οικολογία και τον ελευθεριακό κοινοτισμό. Προσκεκλημένοι ομιλητές είναι η Τζάνετ Μπιλ (Janet Biehl), από το Ινστιτούτο Κοινωνικής Οικολογίας του Βερμόντ των Η.Π.Α., και ο Άιρικ Άιγκλαντ (Eirik Eiglad), νορβηγός εκδότης του διεθνούς περιοδικού Communalism. Η Τζάνετ Μπιλ πρωτοστάτησε, για δύο δεκαετίες περίπου, στη διεθνή διάδοση των ιδεών της κοινωνικής οικολογίας και του πράσινου κινήματος των Η.Π.Α. δίπλα στον σύντροφό της, Μάρεϊ Μπούκτσιν (Murray Bookchin). Ο Άιρικ Άιγκλαντ συμμετέχει στην ομάδα Democrative Alternative.

Tο πρόγραμμα των δύο εκδηλώσεων αναλυτικότερα έχει ως εξής:

Κοινωνική Οικολογία και Ελευθεριακός Κοινοτισμός

Αθήνα: 1/11/2008 Πολυτεχνείο, Αμφιθέατρο Τ ΜΑΧ, ώρα: 18.00
Θεσσαλονίκη: 8/11/2008 Εργατικό Κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης, ώρα: 18.00

1. Εισήγηση περιοδικού Ευτοπία
2. Eirik Eiglad: Γιατί η Κοινωνική Οικολογία;
3. Janet Biehl: Η Αστική Αποκέντρωση του Μπούκτσιν
4. Συζήτηση


http://www.eutopia.gr


----------

